# ¿Qué opinan sobre este vídeo de Titán?



## Meta (May 18, 2011)

Hola:

Cada vez que veo algo, han descubierto cosas que ni sabía, y eso que es del 2005.











Saludo.


----------



## Chico3001 (May 18, 2011)

Muy bueno... pero mejor espera a julio cuando la sonda Darwin arribe al asteroide Vesta... , ese va a ser todo un acontecimiento... 

En lo personal me gusta leer ese tipo de historias directamente de la pagina de la NASA, alli estan todas las misiones activas y todas las imagenes que se obtienen de cada una de ellas.....


----------



## Meta (May 18, 2011)

Ok, me imagino que será esta. Que pena que no haya una parte en español.

http://www.nasa.gov/

Saludo.


----------



## Chico3001 (May 18, 2011)

Claro que si... solo que no es tan actualizada como la version en ingles...

http://www.nasa.gov/about/highlights/En_Espanol.html
http://www.lanasa.net/


----------



## Tacatomon (May 18, 2011)

Habrá que esperar 5000 Millones de años para ver como el Sol (Ese que nos alumbra de día, Ese mismo) se convierte en una Gigante Roja y nos vaporiza.

Un coment asociado al tema.

PS: Por cierto, muy interesante la Pagina de la Nasa. Algo confusa si no eres muy asiduo. Cuentan con TV en vivo de no se que cosa que no se mueve.


----------



## Meta (May 19, 2011)

Muchas gracias por los enlaces, no sabía que lo había en español.


----------

